# Christine Giampaoli Zonca - Where Brains and Beauty Meet the Race Track



## TOMTOM (Feb 18, 2011)

A great interview with Christine Giampaoli Zonca who builds, tunes and drives her own rally car in The Canary Islands. Go to www.AmericanCarsAmericanGirls.com to see the full story and a ton more pictures. Thanks!


----------

